# squeaking



## busyduck (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i just put 125 miles on my car and its starting to make all types of noises from the front i turn my steering wheel and it gets worse. i did notice some red rubber things on my springs are those suppose to be on there?


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

If those are between the coils take them out. When you have the car up take a look under you may find some straps and things from shipping. I found what looked like big garbage ties around my brake calipers and lines.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I also had tie-wraps around the brakes that were making noise.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't want to be critical but...(I WILL, that's just me)......alot of this is due to regular hard working guys that work at the port of entry and depending on what port your vehicle was delivered to could mean the difference between someone who is paid fairly, or maybe in the case of a non-union port someone who has fake documents/visa/etc. and just doesn't know any better. I really don't know what to say about this, but the regional distributors are surely aware that any problems will be resolved at the dealer level, (UNDER WARRANTY). So they (DISTRIBUTOR'S) will continue to do whatever their personal ethical boundry allows.


----------

